# How do I code POLYETHYLENE exchange?



## lsimkins (Oct 20, 2010)

Post OP dx: Painful TKA, possible tenosynovitis secondary to Levofloxacin with synovits
Procedure: Open tibial polyethylene exchange
........We dissected down into the joint. There was not any pus or significant fluid noted. We debrided the joint thoroughly and did an open synovectomy and then removed polyethylene. We could not see any significant wear anywhere on the polyethylene. We placed the new polyethylene in, that was a size 6 tibial tray, 7mm poly.............

I would appreciate any feedback! Is this considered a knee revision? Thank you!


----------



## nyyankees (Oct 20, 2010)

lsimkins said:


> Post OP dx: Painful TKA, possible tenosynovitis secondary to Levofloxacin with synovits
> Procedure: Open tibial polyethylene exchange
> ........We dissected down into the joint. There was not any pus or significant fluid noted. We debrided the joint thoroughly and did an open synovectomy and then removed polyethylene. We could not see any significant wear anywhere on the polyethylene. We placed the new polyethylene in, that was a size 6 tibial tray, 7mm poly.............
> 
> I would appreciate any feedback! Is this considered a knee revision? Thank you!



27486-52. The 52 modifier is up to the doc depending on how "difficult" the poly exchange was.


----------

